# مركز جنى لبناء الأسر المنتجة



## بناء الأسر (30 مارس 2012)

مركز جنى لبناء الأسر المنتجة
من مجموعة
الشيخ سليمان الراجحي
فرع القصيم (بريدة - عنيزة)
فرصة لتحقيق طموحك بأن تصبحي منتجة 
يمنحك المركز فرصة لتحقيق مشاريعك وتطويرها بإعطائك قروض ميسرة تبدأ من 3000 ريال للشخص بدون فوائد ولا كفالات وبدون ضمانات
إذا كان عمرك بين 18-60 سنه ولديك مجموعة من النساء من 
3 - 5 سيدات ضمن الحي الواحد ولديك مشروع صغير أو فكرة
إتصلي بنا
المنسقة 0563982746
رقم المركز 063838438
من 7 ص إلى 4 م​


----------

